# Room EQ Wizard Download problems



## ElRey (Dec 15, 2008)

Newbie question here.
Room EQ Wizard won't download. At the risk of exposing my sheer incompetence, every time I click on the "Room EQ Wizard for Windows current version" link I get a 54kb file named "6630d1205267373-downloads-page-wizardinstallv4.11"
Please let me know what I am doing wrong.
Regards,
ElRey


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:

That is strange, I downloaded REW yesterday to updathe the previous version and didn't have any problem :scratch:

Are you using this link ???



> Room EQ Wizard 4.11 (REW) (Released 3/11/2008)
> 
> - wizardinstallv4.11.exe for the Windows installer wizardinstallv4.11.exe (~4.3MB)


I did, and another window appears and ask me if I want to run or save ...:yes:


----------



## ElRey (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!
Your post got me to thinking, and I guessed that my DAP download manager was somehow messing up the transfer. I disabled it and . . . Success!
Thanks for your quick response!
-ElRey


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would suggest trying another computer... something is amiss. The file is downloading fine for me and it would be a problem for everyone if it were on our side. It is hard to know what might be causing the problem otherwise, unless some of our computer gurus chime in with some ideas. :huh:

EDIT: Scratch that since you figured it out. :T


----------



## Home Theater Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

I downloaded the Room EQ Wizard with Free Download Manager and afterwards couldn't open the installation file. Bypassing the download manager and using Internet Explorer to download the file solved the problem, and the installer worked fine.


----------

